# Hen just died



## rrussell250 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know what happened but one of my hens just died this morning. She was laying and looked great, found her in her box dead. I think she was laying an egg when she died. I'm new to this so any info would be great.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Her death could be the result of any number of things. Illness, stress, age, cold, egg bound, ect. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## rrussell250 (Feb 10, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Sorry to hear that. Her death could be the result of any number of things. Illness, stress, age, cold, egg bound, ect. I'm sorry for your loss.


It felt like she had a broken egg inside. Is this possible?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

rrussell250 said:


> It felt like she had a broken egg inside. Is this possible?


I dont have experience with egg bound chickens but I did try to look it up some. I did find that it is possible for the shell to break inside the chicken and it can be deadly. I'm sorry.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that. It's always tough to lose a chicken! 
The problem with chickens is that, since they're prey animals, a lot of the time they won't even show signs of sickness until it's too late to save them.
Hope your other chickens are doing fine!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds like egg bound...sorry for your loss..lost a blue and gold macaw i had for 20 years to that...sucks to be sure


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sorry. =( Egg bound can leave shattered egg inside. I've had a one get egg bound on me and I didn't realize that was the problem at first. Almost lost her before I figured it out. Thank gosh for the internet with good reliable sites. Saved my Chloe! Chickens can be so good at hiding any illnesses until its too late sometimes.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

So sorry!!


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

So sorry for your lost!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I share your sadness.


----------

